# 5er Buying Advise



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anybody know if Calder Leisure accept px against their 5th Wheelers
Many thanks
majo


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes They Do.


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you very much for your prompt reply.
Does that include M/Hs


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes anything at all


----------

